# Help finding lionel train set 1962 or 1963



## milleroccie (Jan 9, 2008)

Greetings!

I am trying to replace a train set I owned as a kid.
Can't remember if I got the train Dec 1962 or 1963.
Looking on Ebay I found the train set that looks like mine (Same box).
It's a Lionel O gauge electric train set #11520 from 1963. Box has a picture of a train and a mountain in the backround.
Would this train set have been available in 1962?

Many thanks to all you train experts out there!!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I do not think too many people on here work with O gauge (they all seem to be HO'ers), so since I do I figured I would go hunting for you  

I was not able to find any hard evidence which says that the set was available in 1962, all the things which I read tied the set to 1963... I found this site which says the 242 engine was produced from 1962 to 1966, but who knows, it probably came with other sets... If there is a Barnes&Noble near you, you can go in and see if they have this book in stock for you to look at, or maybe even you local library has a copy...

Sorry, but that is all I could get with pages of Google...


----------



## LadyHulke (Mar 17, 2012)

*Hi*

I have a Lionel Electric Train set 1963, still in the box. Are you still interested?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LadyHulke said:


> I have a Lionel Electric Train set 1963, still in the box. Are you still interested?



I doubt it.
The date of the post is back in early 2008.
And he has only one post.

If you want to try and sell it use our member to member section, you must put an asking price. Pictures would help.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lady,

Not sure if you noticed, but the original poster posed that questoin way back in 2008, and he was a one-time poster. Very likely not checking in 'round these parts.

Feel free to create a new thread in our For Sale Member to Member section if you want to offer your set to our other members here ... add pics, asking price, condition, etc.

Regards,

TJ

(Sorry ... didn't mean to dup Ed ... posted at the same time!)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Lady,
> 
> Not sure if you noticed, but the original poster posed that questoin way back in 2008, and he was a one-time poster. Very likely not checking in 'round these parts.
> 
> ...






Another post another dollar.


----------

